# Motores Brushless



## cesar_cl (Sep 20, 2011)

Estimados señores

Tengo la inquietud de hacerme un vehículo eléctrico y necesito un motor brushless de unos 20KW y no encuentro ninguno en el comercio de esta potencia y tampoco encuentro las fórmulas para calcular las bobinas y el núcleo para hacerme uno, que me pueden aconsejar?


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Sep 20, 2011)

20 Kw ? yo quiero uno.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 20, 2011)

Amigo, que magnitud de tension estimas usar?


----------



## cesar_cl (Sep 20, 2011)

espero usar 72V Dc


----------



## ale2copas (Feb 4, 2012)

Hola Cesar

Por que no pruebas con un motor de autoelevador? Seguro que en algún taller de reparación de los mismos tienen alguno tirado en algún rincón


----------



## termidor67 (Abr 4, 2012)

Hola . Esta organizacion se dedica a convertir vehiculos y vende los componentes. Espero te sirva.http://www.autolibreelectrico.com/
Saludos


----------

